# Value of a 2005 Honda Accord Hybrid?



## Fortion (Sep 12, 2013)

depends on the condition of the vehicle as much as on the working.....batteries are expensive but only about 5 percent of the cars value...its a nice vehicle btw and gives great mileage....


----------



## mailo (Jul 17, 2014)

hard to talk about the value without other informations


----------



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

An HAH with the original battery is probably not worth too much, IMO. They tried making it a performance model, not an efficiency model, and no one bought it. Is say 10 years is the top end if what you'll get from the battery, a drop in replacement will run you about $2k if you install yourself. So I would just take the value of a regular V6 Accord of the same mileage, then subtract 2k for the battery.


----------

